# Wetting food



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all, Kelsey suggested I start a post for this specific question, so here I am!

My vet suggested that moist or wet food was actually better for Dmitri for tooth reasons. So I thought I would try to wet down his food to see if he likes it (starting with just a "treat" portion maybe?)

But I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this and if so, what kind of advice do you have? I am mainly worried about it going bad overnight (he's still a baby so he wakes up around midnight and still sleeps most of the night on and off until about 7a). He doesn't wake up during the day specifically to eat, so I will just wet it down at night before I go to bed, and in the morning, toss whatever is left? When I put him back in his cage after play time he does always eat a few mouthfuls, but I figure I can just offer him some "treat" portions at that time.

I was also thinking I could cook up some homemade stock to wet it with. That way I know there are no onions, or garlic, or salt. I usually skim the fat off my homemade stock/broth so I'm not worried about it adding any additional fat. 

Ideas? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I do. I soak my dry kibbles for about 15 minutes or longer til it expands really big then drain it and feed it to my hedgies. This way you can be sure that your hedgies are getting enough moisture as well. They normally finish it in one go so i don't have to worry about it spoiling overnight.


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you soak it in water, or something else?


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

You can soak it in water. I do this with my dogs because they scarf down their food so fast to make sure they don't choke.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Plain water, vegetable oil, natural watermelon (or other hedgie safe) juice, beef broth, chicken broth. Either one of those. Depending on what your hedgie needs and prefers. Do two experiments with a few pieces of kibble to see what it will eat better, oversoak kibble A and lightly soak kibble B


----------

